# Who sells drift boat anchors in SE MI?



## St.Clair Mike (Aug 1, 2003)

Anybody know who sells drift boat anchors in SE MI? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Bass Pro and West Marine


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

St.Clair Mike said:


> Anybody know who sells drift boat anchors in SE MI?
> Thanks for your help!


What kind are you looking for? I "might" have one of the "pronged" Hyde anchors in my garage. 










If interested, I'll dig it out. They want 99 bucks for it. 30 and it's yours


----------



## St.Clair Mike (Aug 1, 2003)

Exactly what I am looking for!

Sent PM


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

You still interested?


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

I do! PM sent.


----------

